# Best Knicks pick is Terrence Williams sleeper



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

http://sportspolymath.typepad.com/sp...-williams.html 


I did'nt watch Louisville this season but the write-up on "Terrence Williams" is the type of player the Knicks needed to draft with last year 6th pick....this guy is the "real deal" a hard-working player that plays to WIN with great skillz at PASSING. I have to do some research on "Terrence Williams" to check out his overall game. 

If he is anything like the article states he could be the Knicks SG if his handle is decent plus if he could thread the needle with his passing-skillz. 

With a NBA ready player like Terrence....I would resign Nate & Lee who also is hard-working players to put with Duhorn & Chandler in a rotation....using Terrence to develope project Gallo moving without the ball performance into a science....maybe 6.11 Gallo is good for winning games with his speed and three passing guards (Duhon, Nate, and Terrence) hitting him in transition or halfcourt offense at crunchtime. 

Big Problems will develope in high price ending contract Q.Rich & Hughes with a player like Terrence Williams performing well and getting the majority of the two players playingtime...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He is a good passer, but he is also passing so much because he is not a good shooter and scorer. He has had trouble to score in college, at #6 he is a major reach even in this year's draft. I think he will be one of those players who will look a lot better when you give him a restricted role on a good team, let him focus on playing defense and being an all-around type player. I don't expect him to become efficienct enough to be worth taken that high.

Btw, the link doesn't work.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

croco said:


> He is a good passer, but he is also passing so much because he is not a good shooter and scorer. He has had trouble to score in college, at #6 he is a major reach even in this year's draft. I think he will be one of those players who will look a lot better when you give him a restricted role on a good team, let him focus on playing defense and being an all-around type player. I don't expect him to become efficienct enough to be worth taken that high.
> 
> Btw, the link doesn't work.


Great point on the selection of the Top 10 picks b/c Terrence Williams is around the 12th pick in this draft however....for the Knicks Terrence Williams is the best NBA-Ready SG in this draft that would compliment PG-Duhon, SF-Chandler, SF-Gallo, and C-Curry performance. 

The Knicks 2009 draft pick have to be a player that compliments the performance of Chandler & Gallo offense/defense....to think or believe we have a chance to get one of the top-5 picks being the 8th lottery team is far-fetch thinking. 

*Now look at our Knick (9-Man) roster before the draft *

C-Curry 
SF-Jefferies
SF-Harrington
SF-Q.Rich
SF-Chandler
SF-Gallo 
SG-Hughes
PG-Duhon 
*And career ending injury Mobley ($9.5M)* 

The 9-Man roster above is a very poor rebounding team without David Lee, plus there is no energy guard to start a transition fastbreak on the team without Nate Robinson. 
The 2009-10 NBA season will be a tough season to win with so many prominent star players having ending-contracts. 
And coach Dantoni first season did not help any letting Star oponents get season and career highs vs the Knicks.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know why you want a player that is NBA ready, but doesn't have a lot of upside. Besides that, I don't think Williams is ready to contribute much right away. Take the best player available, the Knicks could use an upgrade at every position, that starting five and rotation is neither promising for the future or able to win a lot of games right now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He's similar to Balkman


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

i felt terrence williams has a lot of potential. I remember accidentally puttin on a louisville game, I saw him play and from that moment on I really liked him. I feel he has the potential to be great.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

*It is June 20th *

And still the best prospect for the Knicks in this draft class is: 

1) Griffin 
2) Thabeet
3) Hill 
4) Harden
*5) Terrence Williams *

The rest of the HYPE draft products are for the next team, this is a WEAK-DRAFT for more than just one reason...


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Brandon Jennings would be better, pure passing PG. We need that more then combo-guards or swingmen. Williams is the latter, and can't shoot on top of it either.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> He's similar to Balkman


On defense, and in terms of hustling yes he is. But offensively? Williams is much better than Balkman ever was. 



I still say we take a PG with our pick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What do you mean Williams was much better than Balkman ever was offensively? What does Williams do on offense better than Balman? Shoot? His biggest weakness is his shooting. Both used their athleticism to get steals and score tons of points on the break. You gotta cut down on the exaggeration, Williams doesnt do much any better than Balkman, maybe passing, thats it! Balkman was really quite a terror on the court, cause he was always everywhere, its like they were playing with 6 or so players. He was just so darn active.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You gotta be kidding*

Balkman was a huge reach as a first rounder. Williams is being mentioned as top 15. Kman is right about this guy. #8 might be high but he is a stopper, a ball mover, and a guy that does it all. His lack of shooting is exaggerated. He can shoot it some.....certainly better than Balkman has ever dreamed.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: You gotta be kidding*



alphaorange said:


> Balkman was a huge reach as a first rounder. Williams is being mentioned as top 15. Kman is right about this guy. #8 might be high but he is a stopper, a ball mover, and a guy that does it all. His lack of shooting is exaggerated. He can shoot it some.....certainly better than Balkman has ever dreamed.


LOL the thing I'm worried is about how he fits into our team. Unless if he's going to play point for us I don't see it working. I see him as the ball handling off guard who has a good shooting point guard, I would see him fit more in either Golden State, Memphis, and Washington. However, I wouldn't be mad if the Knicks drafted him. Currently the players I wouldn't be upset with are:

- Jordan Hill
- Terrence Williams
- Jonny Flynn
- Stephen Curry (not completely sold but not against him)
- Ricky Rubio

Hopefully we can snag two picks and pick a combination of any of these two players not playing the same position.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> What do you mean Williams was much better than Balkman ever was offensively? What does Williams do on offense better than Balman? Shoot? His biggest weakness is his shooting. Both used their athleticism to get steals and score tons of points on the break. You gotta cut down on the exaggeration, Williams doesnt do much any better than Balkman, maybe passing, thats it! Balkman was really quite a terror on the court, cause he was always everywhere, its like they were playing with 6 or so players. He was just so darn active.


Balkman offers zero offensively. Williams was a good slasher, and is pretty good at passing and playmaking. Is he a gret offensive player? No but he is a much better offensive player than Balkman.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Kiyaman2 said:


> *It is June 20th *
> 
> And still the best prospect for the Knicks in this draft class is:
> 
> ...




Terrence Williams scoring will come after spending time in the league. 
The Knicks were in desperate need for a SG and a shotblocking bigman that can rebound. 
*Thabeet & Terrence Williams* 

The Nets pick my last year pick "Brook Lopez" and my this year pick "Terrence Williams". 
Two draft picks inwhich you could build a winning franchise with.


----------

